# [solved] qtcore 5.7.1-r4

## misterxx

Hallo Leute,

bei mir lässt sich qtcore-5.7.1-r4 nicht installieren. Angäblich kann der ICU Support nicht aktiviert werden.

```

/usr/include/unicode/ustring.h:1637:15: error: ‘UChar’ does not name a type

         const UChar *src,

               ^

/usr/include/unicode/ustring.h:1682:10: error: ‘UChar’ does not name a type

 U_STABLE UChar* U_EXPORT2

          ^

gmake: *** [Makefile:167: icu.o] Error 1

ICU disabled.

The ICU library support cannot be enabled.

 Turn on verbose messaging (-v) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/configure to see the final report.

 If you believe this message is in error you may use the continue

 switch (-continue) to /var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1/configure to continue.

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2793:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2312:  Called qt5_base_configure

 *   environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1'

>>> Failed to emerge dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4:

 * ERROR: dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo failed (configure phase):

 *   configure failed

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  124:  Called src_configure

 *   environment, line 2793:  Called qt5-build_src_configure

 *   environment, line 2312:  Called qt5_base_configure

 *   environment, line 2427:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       "${S}"/configure "${conf[@]}" || die "configure failed";

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of `emerge --info '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo'`,

 * the complete build log and the output of `emerge -pqv '=dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4::gentoo'`.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/temp/environment'.

 * Working directory: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1'

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/dev-qt/qtcore-5.7.1-r4/work/qtbase-opensource-src-5.7.1'

```

Paket dev-libs/icu ist bereits installiert.

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] dev-libs/icu-60.2:0/60.2::gentoo  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

```

Hier ist mein emerge --info

```
gentoo ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.39-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7-6820HQ_CPU_@_2.70GHz-with-gentoo-2.4.1

KiB Mem:     8175952 total,   6932908 free

KiB Swap:     524284 total,    524284 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Fri, 23 Feb 2018 13:00:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: dbc6a25d93b34765dfa06fa0ab32e1b25541be87

sh bash 4.4_p12

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.4_p12::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.24.3::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.14-r1::gentoo, 3.4.5-r1::gentoo, 3.5.4-r1::gentoo, 3.6.3-r1::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.9.6::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.29.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.4.1-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.34.11::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.12::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69-r4::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo, 2.29.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo, 6.4.0-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.8-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r3::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.2.1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.13::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.25-r10::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-extra-opts:

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.1/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=broadwell -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync multilib-strict news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 apache2 berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv icu ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg multilib ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf php png policykit postgres ppds python qt3support qt5 readline sdl seccomp spell ssl startup-notification svg tcpd threads tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zip zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx sse sse2" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock isync itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf skytraq superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="libinput keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6 php7-0" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres9_5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_5" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_5" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby22 ruby23" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu fbdev intel nouveau radeon radeonsi vesa dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Tips.Last edited by misterxx on Tue Feb 27, 2018 9:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Bug, wechselt gcc zu Version 6.4.0

----------

## misterxx

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Bug, wechselt gcc zu Version 6.4.0

 

Danke für die Rückmeldung!

GCC 6.4.0 ist bereits in Verwendung. Problem tritt trotzdem auf.

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-devel/gcc-6.4.0-r1:6.4.0::gentoo  USE="cxx fortran (multilib) nls nptl openmp pch (pie) sanitize ssp vtv (-altivec) (-awt) -cilk -debug -doc (-fixed-point) (-gcj) -go -graphite (-hardened) (-jit) (-libssp) -mpx -objc -objc++ -objc-gc -pgo -regression-test -vanilla" 0 KiB

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *misterxx wrote:*   

> GCC 6.4.0 ist bereits in Verwendung. Problem tritt trotzdem auf.

 

Nein

 *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.3.19 (python 3.5.4-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.25-r10, 4.4.39-gentoo x86_64) 

 

Sie sollten gcc-config verwenden, um folgende Änderungen vorzunehmen.

Wann hast du Profil geändert haben Sie gelesen https://www.gentoo.org/support/news-items/2017-11-30-new-17-profiles.html?

----------

## misterxx

Exakt das war das Problem. Fall erledigt.

Vielen danke für die Hilfe!

----------

